# Alps Low Level



## sunny91 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi: I have 2 videos one with music and the other no music.

Sunny


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful footage of the Alps. 

He's a good pilot. The close flying he was doing looked a bit risky to me.

Charging straight at the Matterhorn looked like something somebody would risk at a computer game, not with a plane and one life. 

But he's a army pilot so they are trained to do those kinds of things well, I guess.


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Very Very nice. That was some of the most memorable flying I have done was in the Alps. Very beautiful flight. Granted we did not do the kind of maneuvers in our helicopter that he was. We would have gotten our asses kicked by our CO.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice clip!


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 2, 2007)

I love it! Especially flying up the face of the Matterhorn, rolling and coming
down the backside. Nothing quite the equal in the States, although I always loved zipping over the Sierra Nevada on the way to Fallon. Thanks!


----------



## BMARTINS (Mar 7, 2007)

very good loved it!


----------

